# Draytek 510 USB - WLAN



## voelzi (12. Februar 2004)

Kann mir jemand Tipps geben, wie ich mein Draytek 510 USB -WLAN unter SUSE 9.0 professional zum laufen bringe.


----------



## voelzi (18. Februar 2004)

Es geht!
Vielen Dank an Tim Pistor für die Lösung

Zunächst alle Wlan-Treiber (wireless) und pcmcia-Treiber installieren, auch wenn kein pcmcia-Port vorhanden ist.

In der "/etc/sysconfig/hotplug" sind diese einstellungen wichtig: 

 HOTPLUG_START_USB="yes" 
 HOTPLUG_USB_USE_USBMODULES="no" 
(anscheinend ist das aber eine Default-Einstellung)

Bei Yast unter Netzwerkkarten:
 - Typ der Netzwerkkarte:  wlan0
 - Modulname: orinoco_pci !
 - Auf keinen Fall USB oder PCMCIA auswählen !
 - Betriebsmodus: Verwaltet
 - ESSID: default

Den Router auf Channel 1 gesetzt und SSID ebenfalls default.

Bei den Netzwerkeinstellungen habe ich zunächst die einfachste Variante gewählt: 
 - Adressvergabe mittles DHCP



siehe dazu:
http://www.linuxforen.de/forums/showthread.php?threadid=94186&highlight=draytek+510


----------



## voelzi (19. Februar 2004)

Jetzt gab es noch das Problem, dass der USB-Adapter beim Systemstart nicht mitgestartet wurde:

zunächst dachte ich es reicht, wenn ich das Hotplug- und PCMCIA-Modul vor dem Netzwerkmodul starte. Das reichte nicht aus. Erst als ich das Netzwerkmodul nochmals auf Platz S16 startete ging es.


daraus ergibt sich für mein etc/init.d/rc5.d folgende Änderung:

S05network
...
S16 network
...
alles andere bleibt so wie es ist.

Nach einem Restart funktioniert der USB-Adapter übrigens nicht mehr. Erst ein Kaltstart des Systems, wobei der USB-Adapter stromlos wird, startet auch den USB-Adapter in der gewünschten Weise.

Vielleicht hat jemand ja eine besser Lösung.


----------



## voelzi (20. Februar 2004)

Noch besser ist die Lösung von Tim Pistor:

Ein kleines Skript für /etc/init.d/boot.local:
#! /bin/sh
#
# Copyright (c) 2002 SuSE Linux AG Nuernberg, Germany.  All rights reserved.
#
# Author: Werner Fink <werner@suse.de>, 1996
#         Burchard Steinbild, 1996
#
# /etc/init.d/boot.local
#
# script with local commands to be executed from init on system startup
#
# Here you should add things, that should happen directly after booting
# before we're going to the first run level.
#

draytek &							
# draytek als Hintergrundprozess starten


Das Skript draytek sieht dann wie folgt aus:
sleep 20							
# 20 Sekunden warten
rcnetwork restart || rcnetwork restart		
# Falls restart fehlschlägt, nochmal ein restart.


----------

